# Aicar & GW1516 Stack?



## Jay-dawg (Nov 24, 2015)

I noticed a couple companies offer Aicar/GW1516 combos. Apparently, they're synergistic when used together. Does anyone have any experience with these two as a stack?

Thanks in adavance-
JD


----------



## Jay-dawg (Dec 1, 2015)

I'll take the lack of responses as a no...


----------

